# abec 5 in a abu 6500



## abu lover (Apr 29, 2007)

i have heard that puting lighter fluid on them will make them faster is that thru ????


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*lighter fluid*

You use the lighter fluid to clean the grease out of them then oil with a good light oil ... 1 drop of oil two max .....


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Faster?*

Questions:

Why do you want them faster?
How do you control your cast?
Are you casting or fishing?
I ask because your answers will determine whether lighter fuel is the best solution.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Lighter fluid is an excellent cleaner and degreaser that evaporates quikly. You soak your bearings to clean them, dry them good then reoil with a drop of lite oil.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

as stated lighter fluid is a cleaner, it degreses and any residual fluid in the bearing evaporates fairly quickly. It is not used as a lubricant. Cleaning your bearings with lighter fluid and then NOT reoiling them is essentially running them dry. This can be done with ceramics, but should not be done with steel bearings- they heat up too quickly- personally I don't like running ceramics dry either, tho a number of tourny casters do.


----------



## abu lover (Apr 29, 2007)

i just wont to throw farther to get the big fish so i think faster the bearings the farther the cast will be right so a need a little help to cast farther


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Abu lover,

Faster bearings do not equal greater distance. The spool has got to be controled or you will have a giant birdnest every cast. I have made the mistake of going faster, faster, faster with the reels only to end up slowing them down again to gain control.

*Improving your technique is the answer to longer casting!!*

A reel that you can control is VERY important in the learning curve. If your reel is on the edge, and you are worried about a blowup on every cast then you will not have the confidence to really hit the rod. Plus you'll spend your practice/fishing time picking instead of casting.

I hope you don't take this wrong, but trust me, I've been down the road. I've tried every trick i thought could give me an edge and it really just comes down to better technique.

Tommy


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

AMEN to that! BB


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Abu lover,
> 
> Faster bearings do not equal greater distance. The spool has got to be controled or you will have a giant birdnest every cast. I have made the mistake of going faster, faster, faster with the reels only to end up slowing them down again to gain control.
> 
> ...


ill vouche on that. i was asking tommy alot of questions last fall/winter about the same things. trying to basically buy distance with better bearing bla bla bla...tommy told me to just get out and throw..ALOT, and get my swing down pat.

i did. and it worked. quite well. the more i throw the better my cast feels. im not an ultra avid distance caster by any means of the phrase, but i do throw alot in the fall/winter/early spring when not much is goin on around here. and enjoy it. 



Jesse


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Tommy said:


> *Improving your technique is the answer to longer casting!!*
> 
> Tommy


What techniques do you use? Do you have different techniques for spinning and conventional reels? If so what are they. Thanks for letting us pick your brain!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ed,

Start here. Learn the groundcast and the rest will come much easier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

go on youtube.com and search TommyCCP , thats tommys name on there, and he has MANY great videos that should help you out, many have commentary, and a few with baseballs instead of lead , and u can see it very well in the videos 

vids are very helpful.



Jesse


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*BACk*



Black Beard said:


> AMEN to that! BB



Nice to see you around again.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

The bearing is good to be able lubricate must these firstly of old oil be stripped. To do so use Zippo lighter petrol in a bottle and start. Fill these up to half full. Put the bearing in to a liltle bottle. Then shake your bearings in the botlle. It can be that the Zippo indicated by the warmth of your hand i gives pressure when you open the bottle. Let lead busy there quietly. After some time obtain your bearings and late these dry on kitchenpaper. If there no more fragrance of the bearings descends then you can lubricate the bearings. Turn the bearings around to look at these twist smoothly. Possible pollution will deal bearings damage. Afterwards 2 a 3 does drops of oil on the edge of the bearings and waits until these have run and turn the bearings just around. As both bearings is lubricated, turn around the bearings smoothly in the reel. Come however many bearingsnoice of finished I would proceed there to replaced of bearings


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

surffshr said:


> Nice to see you around again.



Oh, I am allways around, just selective on posting these days, seems a lot of people took notice of what I said in the early days...............Which is good.

BB


----------



## Julius Kelp (Aug 11, 2007)

Great videos! The two most important things I learned were the 2 oclock to ten oclock foot shift and waiting till the left arm/hand is in front the head and then applying the real power. I'll be practicing these fundamentals today. 

Thanks, 
Chip


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes indeed, great video's. Two week ago I saw the video's at you tube and I used the tips from Mr Tommy. It worked for me very well. Honest to say: I have learned more from the video's than from my instructors. Some said this and some said that. And not all of the casters are telling you his tips or how they tuning a reel. Secrets and secrets are the key words. Now I keep the tips from mr Tommy in mind and throw the lead he told us to do.
My tuned 6500 abu was screaming and I have today my personal best. Thx Tommy for a job well done!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

I've been lucky enough to learn from some of the best casters in the US (Jerry Valentine, Bill Kennedy, Big Dave and others) and from one of the best casters in the world, Peter Thain. I guess I've also been stuborn enough not to listen to those that told me a 40 something year old fat guy didn't have a chance against the younger faster casters....lol

It really comes down to wanting to learn the techniques and the willingness to spend the time in the field to perfect them.

I'm glad to help those that want to learn.

Tommy


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr Tommy

Someting I want to know because i'm not completely sure about it: I have a 6500 c3 ct elite blue yonder abu, magged, abec 7 ceramic bearrings and carbon tex washers and stainless washers. Do I have put oil, for example rocket full in these bearrings or should ceramic bearrings always be dry. The reel is not to fast for me by the way, now I cast with dry bearrings. 
Hope you will answer my question and by the way I haven't the possibility to become a champ so dont be afraid to answer my question???!!  
With regards!
Zziplex


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ceramic bearings can be run dry and are very fast in this configuration. This can be a good thing or a bad thing. It really depends on the overall tune of the reel. If you are going to run the creamic bearings dry then you will need to add braking, probably more mags, to control the spool speed. This is a fine line because too much magging will kill the cast before it ever really gets away. Too little and you can't control the fluff.

Personally, I run high quality ceramic hybrid bearings, cleaned, dried and then add 2 drops of red rocket oil. Most of my reels run 4-5 of the small black ceramic ultramag type magnets adjusted 1/4 turn away from spool contact. This combination gives good initial spool control with the oil and then the mags take over for the rest of the cast.

My advice would be to try different combinations. 

Dry bearings with more mags
Less mags and rocket oil with a little more (mag) off at the start.

One thing to remember, As your technique improves and power increases you will require _more_ braking, either oil or mags.

Tommy


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr Tommy

Thx a lot of the good information. I will do so.
You hear my results.

Enjoy, going to the limit


----------

